# Name help for hairless rat babies



## lucky18ea (Nov 24, 2008)

Hey all, I need some help here! Tomorrow afternoon we're going to look at some male hairless rats. We will probably adopt 2 of them to keep each other company. Like all of our other boy ratties, they will be neutered to reduce unnecc. testosterone flow  Can anyone help us name these boys? They are either pink or black, we will let yall know which ones we end up getting!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Terrance and Philip would be hillarious. I know I might be alittle old for South Park but its still hillarious to me lol


----------



## odiakkoh (Apr 14, 2010)

Aww you must post pictures. Do you like real names or silly names?


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I have a sweet double rex named Gollum. Personally I love the names Nair and Rogaine for little nekkid ratties. :lol:


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

hahahahaa lizard, that is great!

TweedleDee and TweedleDumb. You'll quickly figure out who's who I'm sure.


----------

